# March Show & Tell Challange - Winner in 1st post



## Genny (Mar 1, 2013)

March's Show & Tell Challenge will be:

Mythology

This is open to all B & B products or candles.


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 1, 2013)

I voted for "your locale," because I am a social creature at heart.  I view it a a way to get to know those of you who participate better...a peek inside your world, so to speak.  I'll gladly do either of the others if that's the vote of the group.


----------



## houseofwool (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, shoot, I would love to do a locale that I wanna be versus where I am.  (Winter needs to be over already!)


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 1, 2013)

I chose spring because I am so ready for it!  It snowed again last night,   I like snow, just miss seein' the green!


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 1, 2013)

I chose spring too!  The spring shows are coming up and I need ideas!


----------



## CaliChan (Mar 1, 2013)

I would love to see some mythological soaps.


----------



## DWinMadison (Mar 1, 2013)

When will we finalize the voting?  Should the poll be moved to the general site?


----------



## Genny (Mar 1, 2013)

DWinMadison said:


> When will we finalize the voting?  Should the poll be moved to the general site?



It will end Sunday.  
The poll's in General Chat


----------



## Hazel (Mar 1, 2013)

It was hard to decide. I really like the idea of doing a mythological theme but I went with locale since I already have an idea for it.


----------



## Relle (Mar 1, 2013)

I thought mythology .


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 1, 2013)

I have an idea for Mythology that I'm working on right now!


----------



## dianne70 (Mar 1, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> I have an idea for Mythology that I'm working on right now!



Me too!!!  Just have to figure out what to call it!  Got the basics sorted though I think


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 1, 2013)

I voted for locale as well. I think it's a great way to get out into the community and share around local products. Also, if we list what we used in our ingredients, we might find something in another location that we might want, which will boost sales for small business everywhere. Socializing and locality = good.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 1, 2013)

Rock&Royalty said:


> I have an idea for Mythology that I'm working on right now!



Excuse me, do you have any business making soap since you've been denying us our nightly RR soap porn? Such a big soap tease.  ;-)  On the serious side, I really have been missing your near daily posts and can't wait to see what you come up with next!


----------



## Badger (Mar 1, 2013)

Hmmm, I have ideas for Mythology and for my locale, but I would need to buy another FO for my locale.  I have not thought too much about spring, but I think I could work something out at least as far as scent is concerned with what I have... Color on the other hand... hmmm... I really like Mythology in general though  hehehe


----------



## danahuff (Mar 2, 2013)

Oh, I so wanted spring, but it's behind the other two. I will have to think hard if I want to participate.


----------



## green soap (Mar 2, 2013)

Totally cheating, but I already have two soaps made to celebrate my little neck of the woods.  I have a few other soaps celebrating other places on earth too.  I like making soaps based on places.


----------



## Badger (Mar 2, 2013)

Bah, talking to my partner and I am coming up with too many ideas!  What else is new though?


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 2, 2013)

Write your ideas down Badger! Get to all of them in due time.


----------



## Badger (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestion, I have started a list of some of my ideas.


----------



## dianne70 (Mar 3, 2013)

So after much brainstorming, I think I have come up with something for Locale....because at the moment it looks like winning.....actually have an idea for all three....so not too fussed    But would really like Mythology to win!!!  Shameless bumpity bump in the hope that some more people see this thread and VOTE!!!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 3, 2013)

Vote for Locale! It's the Pedro of soapmaking!  One point if you know the reference!


----------



## dianne70 (Mar 3, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Vote for Locale! It's the Pedro of soapmaking!  One point if you know the reference!



What the????  :Kitten Love:


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 3, 2013)

dianne70 said:


> What the????  :Kitten Love:



I'm going to let this one hang, someone must know what it means.  I'll tell you tomorrow if it doesn't get guessed!


----------



## CaliChan (Mar 3, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> I'm going to let this one hang, someone must know what it means.  I'll tell you tomorrow if it doesn't get guessed!



Its from that movie I don't remember the name of lol. Pedro was my favorite xD


----------



## LunaLion (Mar 3, 2013)

I voted for Mythology.


----------



## CaliChan (Mar 3, 2013)

**** now I wish I would have voted for locale! I live like right next door to.were they made the Hiroshima bomb!! I could have done a mushroom cloud in the soap! (Which is the mascot for my old high school)


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 3, 2013)

I voted for locale... but now it's tied with Mythology and I have NO idea what I would do for that.


----------



## dianne70 (Mar 3, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> I voted for locale... but now it's tied with Mythology and I have NO idea what I would do for that.



Shannon....I had no idea at first either, and then I googled greek mythology, and it all fell into place......LOVE GOOGLE


----------



## houseofwool (Mar 3, 2013)

CaliChan said:


> **** now I wish I would have voted for locale! I live like right next door to.were they made the Hiroshima bomb!! I could have done a mushroom cloud in the soap! (Which is the mascot for my old high school)



Your school had a mushroom cloud as its mascot?  What were they called?  (That seems kinda creepy.)


----------



## green soap (Mar 3, 2013)

CaliChan said:


> **** now I wish I would have voted for locale! I live like right next door to.were they made the Hiroshima bomb!! I could have done a mushroom cloud in the soap! (Which is the mascot for my old high school)



Amazing!  you live in Alamogordo?  How do you make a mushroom cloud in soap?


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 3, 2013)

So no one put it, here you go:  when you want to vote for the underdog, you say to "vote for Pedro." It's from the movie Napoleon Dynamite. I couldn't find the clip on YouTube though.  But it's basically about the outcast kids running for school counsel against the popular kids. It's pretty funny and the nerds go all out to try to get their friend Pedro voted in for student president. And it's not the kind of dorky where the dorks are cool. They are really truly dumb, lol. but they pull it off so it's cool. :-D


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 3, 2013)

This is a close one


----------



## CaliChan (Mar 3, 2013)

houseofwool said:


> Your school had a mushroom cloud as its mascot?  What were they called?  (That seems kinda creepy.)



We we're "the bombers"
I thought it was weird at first but its a good way to embrace our history. There's even a huge mural of the fighter jets in the court yard.


----------



## Badger (Mar 3, 2013)

CaliChan said:


> We we're "the bombers"
> I thought it was weird at first but its a good way to embrace our history. There's even a huge mural of the fighter jets in the court yard.



I can see something of embracing your history, but something about that is just a little twisted to me (no offense meant).


----------



## CaliChan (Mar 4, 2013)

Badger said:


> I can see something of embracing your history, but something about that is just a little twisted to me (no offense meant).



Oh no offence taken, it is a little twisted. But I guess you just get used to it when you live as close as I do.


----------



## CaliChan (Mar 4, 2013)

green soap said:


> Amazing!  you live in Alamogordo?  How do you make a mushroom cloud in soap?



Oops! We made the Nagasaki bomb. I live in Richland. 
I don't know but now its my official mission to find out how to! If I can do it I know that my soaps would sell like hot cakes to everyone that works at the plant and all the high schoolers


----------



## hlee (Mar 4, 2013)

Can you vote even if you don't participate in the challenge?
I would like to see the mushroom cloud.:smile:


----------



## Hazel (Mar 4, 2013)

hlee said:


> Can you vote even if you don't participate in the challenge?
> I would like to see the mushroom cloud.:smile:



I don't see why you couldn't vote. I don't think it's mandatory to participate.


----------

